# Corriente Saddles..?



## KattieDee

*Was just wondering if anyone had any feedback on Corriente Saddles? I have heard good, but the price makes me a little worried.. any info would really be appreciated. *


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Hi Kattie. You might send a pm to smrobs, she rides a Corriente (she logs lots of hours in it) and likes it a lot.


----------



## KattieDee

Ok, thank you!


----------



## smrobs

Hey there, Kattie. I have a Corriente that I've been riding for over 2 years now. Like MHFQ said, I log lots of hours in it (average 6-10+ per day) and I cannot imagine a better saddle for the price. I use it on many different horses and I haven't had one get sored yet. I use it for riding my colts and also for ranch work so it's dang sure sturdy.

I can also attest to their longevity. My brother has one that he got more than 8 years ago and it is still in great working condition. It looks a bit rough but that's to be expected when you're riding a saddle for ~15 hours a day in a feedlot, roping and dragging anywhere from 10 to 150 cattle every day, regardless of weather.

Granted, they aren't as fancy as a $3000 custom job, but for a working saddle that is built to last a long time, you can't do better on a budget.

This is mine the day it came out of the box









And this is it now, after being used for 2 years and surviving a barn fire


----------



## KattieDee

Thank you smrobs, I don't need nor want anything fancy. I just plan to trail ride and help work some cows in it, I don't compete or show at all. My friend has a corriente barrel saddle she is very pleased with and she got me looking at them, the price just scared me a little so I was wanting a little more feed back. Do you mind me asking about what you payed for yours and what style is that considered..?


----------



## Annanoel

I LOVE MINE! Seriously could not have gotten a better saddle for the price, mine's goofy with the fenders, but SO darn comfy. I read reviews and talked to people on here. Couldn't have gone with a better saddle for the price. Looks great too. I give them a BIG thumbs up!


----------



## aldebono

How does the leather feel on these you two? I have been saddle shopping and actually feeling and sitting in saddles and I am so disappointed in the quality of the leather these days. Even the "IN" saddle, Circle Y, does not impress me.


----------



## Annanoel

I was HONESTLY surprised, I wasn't expecting it to be as good as it is. I sat in mine and fell in love if you can't tell, lol. I tried and actually bought a Circle Y park and trail. I regretted it, was not near as comfy and the quality was poor. You can tell Corrientes are put together by hand, the quality is great! The latigo is lined with nylon on the inside as well so it's extra tough. It's in my opinion one, very well built saddle and have yet to find anything wrong with mine. For what you pay for it, it is awesome leather quality and if I ever need another saddle I will buy another in a heart beat! Love my roughout fenders as well.

I would check out their bargin bin, they are sold as-is. BUT I got mine for $535 shipping included and couldn't be any happier with it overall.


----------



## Poseidon

I have one! I got mine after talking to Smrobs because she frequently mentions the company across the forum. I trusted her judgement because I know she knows her stuff. I love mine. It fits the few horses I've ridden over the summer just fine and I was really excited that I could get a saddle that would be exactly what I wanted.

Mine as $560, shipping included, so very much in my budget. It's a 14" barrel saddle, built to my order because they didn't have what I wanted in stock. I got it 8 months ago and it is still in fantastic shape. The picture below is the first time I had it on a horse.









Also, I will tell you that they are extremely friendly people, if you call. Very willing to answer any questions and very polite.

More pictures of mine right after it came out of the box: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-tack-equipment/new-saddle-105018/


----------



## aldebono

Thanks everyone! I am glad you know what I mean when I talk about the leather they have been using recently. English and western, it just isn't the same as my 15 year old Dakota. 

I was looking to get a barrel saddle from them, but now I think I am just going to stick to my old barrel saddle and maybe get a reining saddle for every day riding as I like the low horn and pommel because I keep my hands low like I ride english.


----------



## smrobs

I am very happy with the leather quality on mine. It is not thin but being thicker doesn't mean that it's not supple, just that it won't wear out quickly. It didn't take much to turn the stirrups and keep them that way. A lot of the feedlot cowboys and ranch hands around here ride in Corrientes because they are good quality, won't break down under heavy work loads, and are comfortable for both horse and rider. Plus, if something does happen and it gets tore up (horse falls and breaks a tree, it gets a stirrup leather torn off, or any number of other things that can happen to a saddle that belongs to a working cowboy LOL), you're not out 3 months pay and it doesn't take an arm and a leg to replace it with one of equal quality.

Mine is a Modified Association tree, commonly called a ranch saddle. I got it because it's a bit more secure than other trees with the bigger swells and deeper/higher cantle. I ordered mine completely custom and the total price, including shipping, was like $687. Plus, it was on my doorstep 28 days from the time I ordered it.


----------

